# Wago SPS, welches Relais und Freilaufdiode Hausautomation



## papan (29 Januar 2022)

Hallo,

Ich plane derzeit die Hausutomation über eine Wago PFC200.
Hierzu dachte ich die Rollläden mit Finder 38.51.7.024.0050 zu schalten 
Für die LED-Beleuchtung würde ich Finder 40.61.9.024.4000 verwenden um durch den AgSnO Kontakt den Einschaltstrom abzufangen.
Kann ich diese auch für die normalen Stromkreise/Steckdosen verwenden oder wären hier 40.61.9.024.0000 besser? Preisunterschiede liegt bei ca. 40 ct.
Macht es Sinn sensitive Relais zuwenden?
Also die 40.61.7.024.4000 Auch hier wären es ca. 40 ct Mehrkosten.

Und benötigt man für die 16 A Relais eine Freilaufdiode wenn man diese über die Wago 750-1504 schaltet? Oder sind diese überflüssig?

Dankeschön.

Grüße Papan


----------



## Blockmove (29 Januar 2022)

Bei den Rollo wäre ich vorsichtig mit der Serie 38.
Es gibt Rollo-Antriebe, die heftige Abschaltfunken erzeugen und dafür ist die Serie 38 nicht geeignet.

Ich hab für alles 46.619.024.0040
40 am Ende ist eine blockierbare Prüftaste und Zustandsanzeige.
Und die ist Gold wert bei der Inbetriebnahme

Noch ein Tipp:
Sieh Platz in deiner Verteilung für ein paar Schütze vor.
Abschalten des TV und PCs im Kinderzimmer hat das Relais nicht lange mit gemacht.
Hier habe ich einen Schütz verbaut und seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## papan (29 Januar 2022)

Danke. 
Wie ist Ihre Meinung, ist eine Freilaufdiode bei den Relais erforderlich oder kann man darauf verzichten?


----------



## Blockmove (29 Januar 2022)

papan schrieb:


> Danke.
> Wie ist Ihre Meinung, ist eine Freilaufdiode bei den Relais erforderlich oder kann man darauf verzichten?


Normalerweise wird keine benötigt


----------



## oliver.tonn (29 Januar 2022)

Also ich würde immer eine nehmen, soweit keine enthalten ist und möglichst nah am Verbraucher. Bei induktiven Lasten wird die Spannung beim Abschalten relativ hoch, außerdem ist die Polung ja falsch herum. Ein Klassiker für so was wäre die 1N4007 Diode.


----------



## Blockmove (29 Januar 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Also ich würde immer eine nehmen, soweit keine enthalten ist und möglichst nah am Verbraucher. Bei induktiven Lasten wird die Spannung beim Abschalten relativ hoch, außerdem ist die Polung ja falsch herum. Ein Klassiker für so was wäre die 1N4007 Diode.


Ich glaube die letzte Freilaufdiode an einem Relais habe ich vor mehr als 20 Jahren verbaut.
Wago gibt im Datenblatt eine zulässige Induktivität von 2H an.
Ich glaub da ist ein Finder Relais ein Stück weit entfernt.
Freilaufdioden oder Varistoren verwende ich eigentlich erst bei Schützen Baugröße S2 oder Spulen von Hydraulikventilen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (29 Januar 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich glaube die letzte Freilaufdiode an einem Relais habe ich vor mehr als 20 Jahren verbaut.
> Wago gibt im Datenblatt eine zulässige Induktivität von 2H an.
> Ich glaub da ist ein Finder Relais ein Stück weit entfernt.
> Freilaufdioden oder Varistoren verwende ich eigentlich erst bei Schützen Baugröße S2 oder Spulen von Hydraulikventilen.


Danke für die Info. Bei Relais mag das nicht unbedingt notwendig sein, aber mit würde ich mich immer besser fühlen.


----------



## Tommi (30 Januar 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Bei Relais mag das nicht unbedingt notwendig sein, aber mit würde ich mich immer besser fühlen.


Das liegt am Alter...


Ich habe jetzt gerade mal geschaut, was ein Henry ist...


----------



## Heinileini (30 Januar 2022)

Tommi schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt gerade mal geschaut, was ein Henry ist...


Pssst, ich bin einer, Tommi. 



oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Also ich würde immer eine (FreilaufDiode) nehmen, soweit keine enthalten ist und möglichst nah am Verbraucher. Bei induktiven Lasten wird die Spannung beim Abschalten relativ hoch, außerdem ist die Polung ja falsch herum. Ein Klassiker für so was wäre die 1N4007 Diode.





oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Bei Relais mag das nicht unbedingt notwendig sein, aber mit würde ich mich immer besser fühlen.


Das sehe/empfinde ich auch so, Oliver.
Den kurzen StörImpuls der Spule muss man nicht quer durch die Anlage zur DO-Karte oder zum RelaisKontakt und dann ganzen Weg wieder zurück zur Spule schicken. Auch nicht, wenn die SpannungsSpitze des Impluses dank der FreilauDiode bei < 1 V bleibt. Den "lästigen" StromImpuls, dessen StromStärke anfangs mit dem BetriebsStrom der Spule identisch ist, gilt das gleiche. Darum ganz einfach die Diode unmittelbar an der Spule anordnen.
Die AusgangsBeschaltung der DO-Karten sollte heutzutage in der Lage sein, die Rückwirkung des Impulses ("kurzzeitige RückSpeisung") zu verkraften, solange der BetriebsStrom der Spule in Grenzen bleibt, da gebe ich Dieter Recht.
Kritischer sehe ich den Fall, wenn die Spule *nicht* durch eine DO-Karte angesteuert wird, sondern durch einen (Relais-, Schütz-, Schalter-, Taster-) Konktakt. Diese sind i.A. schutzlos der beim Abschalten an einer Spule ohne FreilaufDiode (o.ä.) entstehenden SpannungsSpitze und der damit verbundenen FunkenErosion ausgeliefert.

FreilaufDioden können natürlich nicht eingesetzt werden, wenn die Spule mit WechselSpannung betrieben wird.
Beim Stöbern im www bin ich über die (mir schon bekannten  ) Nachteile von mit WechselSpannung betriebenen Spulen gestolpert und über den Hinweis, stattdessen Spulen für GleichSpannung mit einem BrückenGleichrichter zu verwenden.

Habe mir dies mal aufgemalt ... und - oh, Überraschung - was sehe ich da?



PS:
Falls sie SchutzBeschaltung bei den DO-Karten aus in SperrRichtung gepolten Dioden (eine von + zum Ausgang und die andere vom Ausgang zum - bzw. zur Masse) bestehen sollte: die eine der beiden Dioden liegt dann auch in SperrRichtung gepolt parallel zur Spule!
Nun gut, wenn keine FreilaufDiode direkt an der Spule vorhanden ist, wirkt diese Diode in der DO-Karte ebenso "entschleunigend" auf das Abfallen eines Relais, eines Schützes oder eines Ventils, wenn auch in diesem Fall noch die Widerstände der Hin- und RückLeitung mit der Diode in Reihe geschaltet sind. 
Hat schon mal einer darüber nachgedacht, dass die AbfallVerzögerung, die man evtl. vermeiden bzw. umgehen möchte, dann trotz fehlender FreilaufDiode direkt an der Spule wirksam ist?


----------



## Tommi (30 Januar 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Pssst, ich bin einer, Tommi.


Henry, im Forum gibt es viele Kapazitäten und Du bist die ausgleichende Induktivität...

Ich bestehe in unseren Schränken auch auf Freilaufdioden. Was wäre, wenn die alle (wahrscheinlich tausende)
nicht da wären?


----------



## Heinileini (30 Januar 2022)

Tommi schrieb:


> Ich bestehe in unseren Schränken auch auf Freilaufdioden. Was wäre, wenn die alle (wahrscheinlich tausende)
> nicht da wären?


Es war eine zeitlang meine Aufgabe u.a. "ErsatzteilPakete" zusammenzustellen, die mit den Maschinen ausgeliefert wurden.
Die mit den Kunden ausgehandelten Budgets dafür waren i.A. eher viel zu klein als zu gross festgelegt und durch hochpreisige Artikel viel zu schnell ausgeschöpft oder reichlich überschritten.
Dennoch, u.a. um ggfs preislich kleine Lücken auffüllen zu können bzw. um "VerschleissTeile" nicht allzu leichtfertig zu ignorieren, hatte ich mir die Varistoren (nicht FreilaufDioden) ausgeguckt und den Gruppenleiter der HardwareProjektierung dazu befragt. Er antwortete (quasi als Antwort auf Deine Frage "was wäre, wenn ..."):
"Wenn die kaputt gehen, merkt das doch keiner!" 



Tommi schrieb:


> Henry, im Forum gibt es viele Kapazitäten und Du bist die ausgleichende Induktivität...


Das hast Du sooo schön diplomatisch formuliert, Tommi!
Klingt viel besser als z.B. "ein BlindStrom kompensiert den anderen".


----------



## roger34 (30 Januar 2022)

papan schrieb:


> Und benötigt man für die 16 A Relais eine Freilaufdiode wenn man diese über die Wago 750-1504 schaltet? Oder sind diese überflüssig?


Da ich beides nicht kenne möchte ich auch antworten. 

Wenn im Datanblatt der Wago steht, dass induktive Lasten geschalten werden können, wird eine externe Diode sicher nicht benötigt. 

Die bekannten HighSide Treiber schützen sicher selber vor zu hoher negativer Spannung beim Abschalten des Relais, oder es wird auf der Karte ein externer Schutz gemacht (VDR,RC,Transildiode).

Wenn der Ausgang max. mit 1kHz geschalten werden kann, kann man auch einen 1nF Kondensator am Ausgang (Wago intern) anbringen um störende schnelle negative Spannungsflanken zu verhindern.

Mit 16A wird beim Relais die Kontaktbelastung gemeint sein, der Spulenstrom wird eher 100mA sein.


----------

